# Senior GSD Rescued From a Shelter



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Senior GSD rescued from a shelter euthanasia room..

Veterinarian adopts senior German Shepherd right out of shelter euthanasia room - Dr. Marty Becker


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Now that is a great story!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow--that's such a good ending. Refreshing to read, such a contrast from way too many shelter nightmares.

Susan


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I love stories like that. Bless people who take these special animals in.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What a wonderful vet to have done this.

The fact that she discovered that this old dog knows some German commands and how to stack hints that this is probably another of those stories where a good breeder somewhere would be horrified to know what a long-ago buyer of a puppy ended up doing with it in old age....if only the dog's registered name were known.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't have much patience for people who turn dogs into shelters anyway, but I think it's despicable to turn in a senior dog.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The intake staff at a public, municipal shelter (a/k/a dog pound) tells me they have often heard people say to the staff that they are surrendering the old one because they want to get a new puppy.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Magwart said:


> The intake staff at a public, municipal shelter (a/k/a dog pound) tells me they have often heard people say to the staff that they are surrendering the old one because they want to get a new puppy.


God, that makes me livid.


----------

